# Cairo Grey paint colour (9946)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here are some photos of a Phaeton with the 'Cairo Grey' metallic paint (paint code 9946). This is a really superb colour, I when I order my next Phaeton (a SWB with a V10 TDI, as soon as VW of NA lets me order that), I will choose this colour.
The photos are not the greatest, because the car was in the storage tower at the Glass Factory in Dresden, and I took the pictures through the windows of the storage tower.
If you look closely, you will see that this colour is much closer to a soft brown than it is to a grey - at least, what I understand grey to be, anyway. If any of our forum members happen to own a Cairo Grey car, and you can email me some better pictures of it, I would be really grateful.
Michael
*Cairo Grey metallic paint (paint code 9946) - 2005 LWB Phaeton*
















































*Here's a photo of a different Phaeton in Cairo Grey*
_Photo Credit: Ed Haase_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (PanEuropean)*

Michael, I have two of these on order...one 4 Seater & one 5...Both due here the 2nd week of April...
If nothing comes up before hand I will send you pix upon arrival...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (vwguild)*

Peter, thanks very much. I am sure you will sell these cars very, very quickly.
An unrelated suggestion - have you considered ordering the 19" Omanyt wheels on these cars? One of the top Phaeton salespeople in Switzerland tells me that he can sell cars out of the showroom much faster when they have these sportier looking wheels on them. Below is a photo of a car that he ordered on spec for his showroom. It's also interesting to note the little wood platform he had made to display the Phaeton on - it was not expensive, and it looks really classy in the showroom.
*Phaeton with Omanyt wheels in Zürich showroom*
_This car is Tarantella Black, not Cairo Grey_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (PanEuropean)*

They are not an option here, at least they do not appear in the order guide


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (vwguild)*

Peter: No guts, no glory. I wrote an email to Dresden to get the production code number for you. I bet if you ask for it, nice and calm as if it was a standard order option, you'll get them.
In the meantime, here are the production code numbers for some of the other Phaeton light alloy rims (photos are at this thread: Phaeton Wheel Photos).
*Challenge* (standard equipment in North America) *PJ5*
*Champion* (recommended snow tire rim for V8, V10, W12) *PJ4*
*Innovation* (suitable for all engines, uses the same size tire as Challenge) *PJ6*
Michael


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (vwguild)*

Will Omanyt wheels fit the W12? This is the first car I've ever owned where certain wheel choices are limited to certain engine sizes...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (ThwartedEfforts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThwartedEfforts* »_Will Omanyt wheels fit the W12? This is the first car I've ever owned where certain wheel choices are limited to certain engine sizes...

Well, I have conflicting information about fitting Helios and Omanyt wheels on W12's and V10 TDI's. The sales literature from Canada and Germany indicates it is not to be done, but the sales literature from France indicates that any Phaeton can be ordered with these wheels. I have a question into the engineering group in Dresden right now, asking for clarification.
Michael


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (PanEuropean)*

I can tell you that dealers in Limeyland won't fit Helios to a W12 or V10, but they just umm and they err about Omanyt.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I have a question into the engineering group in Dresden right now, asking for clarification.

Thank you. Really _must_ get that 'most attentive mod ever' trophy made up


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (ThwartedEfforts)*

My guess - and I emphasize that this is a guess, not to be acted upon - is that the wheel offset distance of the Omanyt and Helios wheels is not sufficient to clear the calipers of the big Brembo front brakes that are used on the European specification Phaetons with the V10 TDI and W12 engines.
But - in North America, all VW products are electronically limited to a 210 km/h (130 MPH) top speed, so, we don't get Brembo brakes on our W12's, we get the same brakes that you get on a V6 in the UK. Which suggests to me that the Omanyt and Helios wheels would probably fit.
This is just a hypothesis, though, so let's wait till we get clarification from the engineering staff in Germany.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (CapoVWSales)*

D...No I have not lost any center caps, yet. The only 05 that I have in inventory is the 4 Seater from the San Jose Auto Show; so my frame of reference with this issue is limited...


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (vwguild)*

just FYI, make sure your tech damn near glues the things on, on one phaeton we have lost a total of 5 center caps, 2 on one demo 3 on another.
D


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (CapoVWSales)*

Derek:
Keep in mind that the two cars pictured above have two different sets of wheels installed.
The Cairo Grey car has Aristoteles wheels, they are 18" diameter. The wheels I was suggesting that Peter consider are shown on the Tarantella Black car above, those are Omanyts, which are 19" diameter.
Confused about OEM wheels? Here's the secret decoder ring: Phaeton Wheel Photos








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (vwguild)*

Derek, Peter:
The production code for Omanyt wheels is *CJ3*. These wheels are offered on all Phaetons except the V10 TDI. I'm still waiting for an engineering answer about fitting Omanyt and Helios wheels to North American W12's.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*FS: Cairo Grey Phaeton 4 Seater (new, in showroom)*

Forum member Peter (VW Guild) sent me these photos of a very nice 2005 4 seat Phaeton in Cairo Grey, with an Anthracite Interior. It is brand new, never registered, and is available for purchase from Peter - contact information for Peter can be found here: Peter Savale
*2005 Phaeton, Cairo Grey*


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Peter,
Any photos of the car in the sun?
I wish the S. Beige was offered here in the USA. If so, that would have been my car.
Thanks for the photos and to Michael for posting.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cairo Grey paint colour (Paldi)*

That is correct - the same photo appears about 6 posts higher up in this thread. Just scroll up about 3 screens worth.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (MoreA4)*

You ain't seen nothin' yet...wait till Thursday!!! Sending Michael pix of the Antibes Blue tomorrow night...


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (vwguild)*

Stop it. You're killing me with anticipation!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is a picture of a 2006 Cairo Gray short wheelbase Phaeton, taken at the Frankfurt Auto Show in September of 2005. The wheels shown are 'Oymant', which are not offered in North America.
*2006 Cairo Grey Phaeton*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Juaser)*

They are nice - I think, though, that the sportier wheels such as the Oymants look better on the SWB car than on the LWB car. The LWB car is a bit more formal, overall. You can make the SWB car look pretty sporty - along the same lines as a BMW 5, so to speak - if you kit it out with the right wheels and interior colour combinations.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again.

Michael


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

One of our member, soniccruiser, has posted some pictures of his Cairo Grey Phaeton here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5248888-Where-are-the-pics-of-your-Phaetons/page2

I think, maybe by IM, he sent me some other pictures... but I like this colour so much I've made it part of my rotating desk top background..

It's probably bad form to post somebody else's pictures - but if sonicruiser is still here- it would be good to add those pictures to this thread.

Regards
M


----------

